# High pitched noise from wheel driving me nuts



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello everyone! As you may or may not recall I am an incredibly light sleeper that wakes up even to the sound of rain... Well, I'm getting sick of using ear plugs at night when my rats decide that right then is perfect to run a marathon ! 
The wheel squeaks a high pitch noise ... I've got this one http://m.petco.com/product/122221/Monsters-University-Small-Animal-Exercise-Wheel.aspx

Is there a way to reduce the squeaking ? 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

We started taking the wheel out at night because we just can't sleep through the noise. I put it back in in the morning so they can use it throughout the day. I have a comfort wheel by Superpet that claims it is quiet, but our ears say otherwise. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm saving up to buy the Stealth Wheel. I've heard that it's almost soundless except for the tapping of the feet. I have a silent spinner at the moment, and it is not silent at all. Mostly it's due to the fact that my rats have chewed on the plastic parts that keep it silent.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

Vaseline. 

Vaseline vaseline vaseline! 

Olive oil or vegetable oil will work for a night or two, in a pinch, until they lick it off. Vaseline however lasts quite a long time, they don't get too zealous about licking it (it's not tasty), and it won't hurt them if they do. Just get a little wad on your fingers and rub it into the squeaky part, where the metal/plastic rubs together in the hub. Sweet, sweet silence.


----------



## conseil (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll second the suggestion of the stealth wheel. My niece has one for her sugar glider. Both her and her glider love it. It's very quiet.

http://www.critterwheels.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSyZcB-2vwA


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I remember reading somewhere that the stealth wheel could cause potential injury to ratties...wish I could remember that link. 

I would just use Vaseline. That's what I did for my squeaky wheel, and it's better now. It just has to be reapplied every now and then, not bad.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Perocore said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the stealth wheel could cause potential injury to ratties...wish I could remember that link.
> 
> I would just use Vaseline. That's what I did for my squeaky wheel, and it's better now. It just has to be reapplied every now and then, not bad.


Is it the moisturizing cream or petroleum jelly ?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Vaseline is petroleum jelly. I have a "flying saucer" style I got at petsmart, it's pretty quiet. They don't stock it anymore, apparently, but here's it at petco. I have the large size.

http://m.petco.com/product/121596/WARE-Flying-Saucer-Exercise-Wheel-for-Small-Animals.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGoogleAdExtProd-_-Small Animal-_-Small Animal Toys - Low Price-_-2107207&gclid=CN6cpICTsrwCFczm7AodRHoA-A


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Petsmart still carries the flying saucer actually  I work there and have been toying with the idea of getting it. I just worry about the slant being bad for backs and leg joints. Wish someone made a rat sized tread mill haha



olive oil and Vaseline always worked wonders for squeaky wheels when I had hamsters and mice as a kid. That's your best bet for now.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

The brand Vaseline also makes several creams .... I figured it was the petroleum jelly that Vaseline makes that you guys meant.... I have no use for it other than the wheel so I was hoping I was wrong lol..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Andy, I've never seen a rodent have issue with the slant, all my hamsters had saucers and Watson loves his!

Gannyaan, petroleum jelly never goes bad, and it's one of those things that's convenient to have around. It's the main ingredient in many lip balms, so you can use it straight up or melt it with some scents/colors/flavors if you want to make your own. I'm not exactly sure how that works, so you'e have to google it. ALSO, if you out vaseline on a paper cut, it stops hurting and protects it from further damage or infection. 

If you ever dye your hair, you can use PJ on your hairline and ears to prevent skin staining. This can cause oily skin for a couple days, though, so there's a bit of a tradeoff there. My sister has dryer skin so does it every time, whereas I have oilier skin and thus prefer a purple neck.

Basically, it's cheap, lasts forever, and is pretty multipurpose. Is it a worse fate than shelling out for one of the quiet ones?


----------

